# No diaper sprayer poop cleaning techniques?



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

We can't keep our diaper sprayer hooked up at the moment. It made the starting solids period a lot easier to deal with - it's pretty hard to tell what's all in there, sometimes, that I wouldn't want in the washer.










Anyway - anything good you've come up with if you don't use a sprayer, for dealing with early solids dirties?


----------



## HappyMamaBeth (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a detachable shower head that reaches to your toilet (or a large bucket that you can rinse into within reach of said shower head and then dump in toilet)?


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

I use a cheap spatula and scrape it into the toilet. Its kinda messy and doesn't always work the best (sometimes it more smears the poo on the diaper depending on the poo consistency) but with a little perserverence and a lack of aversion to getting poo on your hands, it works out overall. I do really like the detachable shower head idea, though!


----------



## sunsetdancer (Jun 25, 2010)

Poop spatula. I went to the dollar store and got a cheap metal spatula with a wooden handle and use that for diapers. I also wrote "poop" on the handle so that no one would get it mixed up with the food spatulas. LOL

I haven't found that the metal spatula smears too much but unused to use a flexible spatula and had the poop smearing problem. I just scrap the poop into the toilet and then wipe the spatula off with toilet paper and flush it all. If it's really messy after the toilet paper step, I will wipe the spatula off with a baby wipe and then throw that away.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Our showerhead definately doesn't reach. . .and I'm surprised to hear myself say this but yes!!! - I know I've heard of the poop spatula technique before!

I knew there was something to this I wasn't thinking of. I've been using toilet paper, and it seems to defeat the purpose/not be that effective anyway. I was considering picking up a spray bottle for water, but I think this might be the key. Yay poop spatula!!


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

EC! We started when dd1 started solids and her poops turned solid...when she started the grunting for poops, we just thought hey why not put her on the toilet so it doesn't dirty her diaper? Yep, grunt, run to toilet, and we never had to touch poop.

Or you could use those liners too...just lift it off the diaper and dump it in the toilet.

good luck!


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

Do they still make the diaper duck? It has a "tongs" thingie that grabs the dipe tight at a corner and a scraper thingie that scrapes/wrings the dipe.

You never touch poo w a diaper duck! Hurray!

My mw suggested using the fiber liners-- she said wash peed-on liners w dipes, and reuse-- they're softer after a few washes, LOL, and just flush the dirty ones. We did this for a while, and it works, too.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

What ever happened to the old tried-and-true methods that moms have been using ever since the invention of the flush toilet? Dump and swish; then flush the toilet while holding onto one corner of the diaper, wring out and put in diaper pail. That's how my mom did it; how I did/do it; and how my dd does it. Wash hands afterward. No need to spend money on extra gadgets.


----------



## BetsyWetsy (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh the joys of cloth diapers...

I just wanted to share a website on cleaning cloth diapers that we found pretty helpful when we first started using them. Granted, we've made some slight adjustments since then, but it was a great place to start.

Betsy


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
What ever happened to the old tried-and-true methods that moms have been using ever since the invention of the flush toilet? Dump and swish; then flush the toilet while holding onto one corner of the diaper, wring out and put in diaper pail. That's how my mom did it; how I did/do it; and how my dd does it. Wash hands afterward. No need to spend money on extra gadgets.

I'll say that this did absolutely nothing to the poo adhered to the dipe for me. The only thing it accomplished was getting toilet water everywhere.


----------



## posborne (Jan 1, 2010)

We used flushable liners. Here is a link to various types of liners available:

https://www.cozybabyboutique.com/ind...duct_list&c=82


----------



## MovnMama (Jul 3, 2009)

yes to flushable liners! We used Kushies, they held up much better than the other brand (imse vimse maybe?) and, shhhh, we let them dry and reused them if they just had a little pee on them. This won't work on sensitive skin children, though.

Lifesavers, seriously.







100% recommend.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

depending on consistancy, start by doing a shake into the toilette, maybe scrap with TP (if there's something pretty solid that won't come off with a shake), if there's still a past do the toilette swish, if it's still gunky I use the tub faucet to rinse really will. we don't have any problem with a few bits of poo going into the tub, and rinse it out well afterward. we rarely have anything that makes it past step one now, really solid poops are easier to take care of than the transition stuff.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I'll say that this did absolutely nothing to the poo adhered to the dipe for me. The only thing it accomplished was getting toilet water everywhere.

And I never had a problem with it. Different experiences. The toilet didn't any more dirty than when potty training or having boys/men use the toilet. The water always stayed in the toilet as the diaper never got above the toilet rim while being dumped.


----------



## e_roehm23 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
And I never had a problem with it. Different experiences. The toilet didn't any more dirty than when potty training or having boys/men use the toilet. The water always stayed in the toilet as the diaper never got above the toilet rim while being dumped.

I used the dunk'n swish method before ds's poo turned more solid (which was pretty early on, thank goodness) and sometime the water splashed out, sometimes it didn't. One difference between when my mom cd'd me and now, is the type of toilet. The older style toilets had more water in the bowl than the one's do now, so I think back then that technique was a bit easier. I think the hardest thing about doing it this way was having enough room/volume to swish it in that small amount of water. However, if you're cautious and, often times persistent, it can be done this way.

In the end, I second spending a buck on the poop scraper spatula!!!
good times!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e_roehm23* 
I used the dunk'n swish method before ds's poo turned more solid (which was pretty early on, thank goodness) and sometime the water splashed out, sometimes it didn't. One difference between when my mom cd'd me and now, is the type of toilet. The older style toilets had more water in the bowl than the one's do now, so I think back then that technique was a bit easier. I think the hardest thing about doing it this way was having enough room/volume to swish it in that small amount of water. However, if you're cautious and, often times persistent, it can be done this way.

In the end, I second spending a buck on the poop scraper spatula!!!
good times!

That could be the difference. I hadn't thought about how toilets have changed. Couple that with only having experience with dunk and swish, it's no wonder that's my preferred method.


----------

